# Gulf Brewery - Your Chance To Name The Beers



## Gulf Brewery (9/8/05)

Hi everyone

Now I know this is just freeloading, but us businessmen need all the help we can get. 

I am looking for ideas on what to call the beers now. Now remembering that the logo is based around a fish and the target market is in the 25 - 39 range, have your say. 





The beers are
Pilsner
Oktoberfest
Pale Ale
Light beer
Wheat / Wit (seasonal)


Just to make it worthwhile for people, there will be "Gulf Brewery" shirts give to the people that give the winning names (these will take some time to produce, but you will get them). 

So folks you can either add to this thread or PM me. Go for it!

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## jayse (9/8/05)

hey!
iam still liking the name 'petridishington ale' :super: 

out on the tiles
Jayse. :chug: :chug:


----------



## Doc (9/8/05)

Pedro,

Are you able to give us some background on the location of the brewery in order to come up with names that are relative to the operation ?
Do you have a genre or theme for the names to tie in with your marketing plan ? 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## spog (9/8/05)

okaaay,thinking,thinking. umm. i know! lusty lager, nah howabout anglers ale. burly brown ale. home port porter pilchard pilsener  (sorry could,nt help myself) albatross ale, full gale ale,hooked lager,swivel ale,trawlers porter. bloody hard to match it to something fishy. still thinking...... cheers spog.


----------



## Jazman (9/8/05)

Fish Guts Pilsner
Fish Guts Pale ale


----------



## GMK (9/8/05)

we could use the letters from the GULF logo...

Gale Pale Ale
UniLight
Lively pilsner
Foctoberfest (could not help myself.


----------



## Jazman (9/8/05)

festering Fest bier


----------



## Boots (9/8/05)

Adelaide beers, so for the Light beer:

The Colonel Light (or The Colonel William)

(for you non Adelaide heathens Col. William Light was the founder and surveyor of the best laid out city in aust.)

And maybe for the Pale Ale

Investigator Ale 
(named after the ship matthew flinders captained to explore spencer gulf)


----------



## Doc (9/8/05)

Port Pilsner
Pale Sail Ale
Captains Light
White Cap Wit 

Still working on the Oktoberfest.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## PhilS (9/8/05)

Here goes...


Phallic Pilsner (just look at the shape of the stubbie!) Or Fisherman's friend Pilsner
Oktober festivale
Fish tail Pale / Pirate Pale Ale
sponge Light 
Seasonal Wheat / Wit (When available)

hmmm, this isn't very easy. All the best with your brewing adventure

Regards,
Phil

edit, had another thought :super:


----------



## Gulf Brewery (9/8/05)

Doc said:


> Are you able to give us some background on the location of the brewery in order to come up with names that are relative to the operation ?
> Do you have a genre or theme for the names to tie in with your marketing plan ?



The location of the brewery doesn't really come into it as it is wholesale only, but the nautical / fishy theme is the go.

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## TidalPete (9/8/05)

Here's my stab at this. Are points awarded on a scale :lol: of 1 to 10?

Port O'Pilsner
South Seas Oktoberfest 
Albatross Pale Ale
Sailfish Light Beer
Spindrift Wheat/Wit

While these are not in the main connected to fish/fishing, they have the nautical flavour required.

:beer:


----------



## Linz (9/8/05)

My names for the beers are:

"The Point" Pilsner

"Seaside Sunset" Oktoberfest

"Sea Spray" Pale Ale

"Half Mast" Light beer

"Wave Top" Wheat / Wit (seasonal)


hope it helps....


----------



## Kai (9/8/05)

5 o'cockle okto, or get rid of the fest and make a Spill the Mizzen Mrzen
Aft Wit
windfall wheat
Lubber's Light
pipe down pilsner
hard a'port pils
pressgang pils/pale
poopdeck pale
nine tails pale ale


----------



## spog (10/8/05)

as the weather on the gulf comes from the s/sw= sou"wester pale ale whale watchers ale?


----------



## Kai (10/8/05)

ooh ooh!

Southern Right Ale


----------



## Barry (10/8/05)

Pacific Pilsner

Octi Octoberfest

Hump Back Pale

Wave Wheat, Sailor's Wit

Sea Breeze Light


----------



## GMK (10/8/05)

for the light lager how about..

Light House Lager...

Some more names:
- Cabin Boy 1/2 Wit.
- Southern Wheat Or using some of Sprog's idea - sou'wester wheat
- Pacific Pale Ale
- Port Adelaide Pilsner or Port River Pilsner
- Torrens Octoberfest or in honour of the Festival Theatre - 
Adelaide's Octoberfestival 

Hope this helps.


----------



## MAH (10/8/05)

Linz said:


> My names for the beers are:
> 
> "Half Mast" Light beer




Pedro

This suggestion from Linz has got to be near the top of the list. It's a very clever description of the low alcohol character of the beer.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Borret (10/8/05)

Considering the sealife on the south coast 

White pointer wit 

or even

Wit Pointer


----------



## nonicman (10/8/05)

Tidal Wit
Come in Spinner Ale
Sea Spray Lager 
Marlin Wheat
Shark Bait Light
Tall Story Wit
Hook Line and Sinker Ale


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/8/05)

All good micros need a Mild.  

Being located in SA the punters would really appreciate "Mullet Mild".

In keeping with the pescatorial theme and not you SA blokes hairstyles.   

Warren -


----------



## Aaron (10/8/05)

I like:

Crest Pils or any

dorsal From Wikipedia: the side in which the backbone is located


----------



## TidalPete (10/8/05)

nonicman said:


> Tidal Wit



If this wins do we take turns to wear the shirt? :lol: 

:beer:


----------



## Borret (10/8/05)

nonicman said:


> Tidal Wit
> Come in Spinner Ale
> Sea Spray Lager
> Marlin Wheat
> ...



I think we're starting to verge on nemo and the little mermaid now  

So why not 

Flounder's light (as they are only half there)
Dory's a dim Wit
Arials Oktoberfest
Mr Percival's Pilsner
Atlantis Ale
Wheat your Whistle

I'm sure there are more 
Borret

Edit spelling


----------



## MAH (10/8/05)

Hi Pedro

Not so much names for beers but a few concepts to through around. 
- SA's first brewery was set up in 1836, so maybe simply call one of the beers 1836. 

- It was established by John Warren, so maybe name a beer after him.

- Auguste Joseph F. de Bavay, developed the first pure yeast culture to be used commercially in Australia and, it has been suggested, possibly the first to be used anywhere in top fermentation.

- F. W. J. Clendinnen is said to be the father of modern brewing in Australia for setting up a laboratory at the Carlton Brewery and bringing a scientific approach to solving quality issues.

- The first German to land in SA was Daniel Henry Schreyvogel (maybe a name for the Pilsner or Octoberfest)

- HMCS Protector was the first naval ship ordered by the South Australian Government for the express purpose of defending our shores.

- the MacDonnell Lighthouse, was the first lighthouse in SA.

Maybe a trip to the Maritime Museum will through up some more nautical names.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Weizguy (10/8/05)

Yardarm Pale Ale (or whatever beer fits best).

Two Bells lite (or other, as above)

Ock-Toberfest (with an octopus on the label)

Flounder festbier (too many and you'll be lying flat)

Barracuda Pils (what a bite!)

Whalebone (with a Scrimshaw carving on the label) Wit

Maybe not anything related to bilge or ballast, tho'

Seth


----------



## Borret (10/8/05)

The light could also be

Low Tide Lager

but might also give the wrong message
Thinking cap back on

Borret


----------



## Jase (10/8/05)

Hi Pedro,

Here's a few I thought of:

Port of Pilsner or Pilsner Point

Oktobayfest (In reference of the Gulf) or Oktobarfest (In reference to a bar)

Pail Sail 

LightHouse (The House Light)

SeaWheat

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Kai (10/8/05)

I would say that mine are crap, and go with Linz's.

You can send me a t-shirt anyway, if you like.


----------



## homebrewworld.com (10/8/05)

ok my go,

'Wits End'
'Burley Fest '
'Pirahna Pils '(sp) or 'Pilchard Pils' ?
'Whale Ale'


----------



## SteveSA (11/8/05)

Kai said:


> I would say that mine are crap, and go with Linz's.
> 
> You can send me a t-shirt anyway, if you like.
> [post="71179"][/post]​


I don't know Kai... I reckon you've got something with Southern Right Ale

I like it anyway.

Steve


----------



## nonicman (11/8/05)

Kai, if you think your's are crap you must have missed mine lol


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (11/8/05)

spog said:


> as the weather on the gulf comes from the s/sw= sou"wester pale ale whale watchers ale?
> [post="71007"][/post]​



Bootleg Brewery already do a Southwest Wheat.


----------



## roach (11/8/05)

how about "Windjammer Wheat" Up until the late 1940's sailing ships known as 'the windjammers' loaded their grain(eg wheat) cargo from ports in the gulfs of sa and around the yorke peninsula and competed in races back to Europe.

Plenty of pics on the net of these old sailing ships and the associated loading of grain.

edit - spelling


----------



## Darren (11/8/05)

Pedros Pils
Pedros pale


----------



## Weizguy (11/8/05)

me again.

I suggest Ebbtide pale (or maybe lite?),
and Pelagic Pils, Seagull Wit, Navigator, Whitecap wheat (or did someone do that one?).

...Mostly Strait lite (bad pun, know)

Seth out


----------



## bagnol (11/8/05)

SteveSA said:


> Kai said:
> 
> 
> > I would say that mine are crap, and go with Linz's.
> ...




There's a couple of blokes opening a brewpub in Warrnambool (South West Victoria). They have already tagged Southern Right Ale. Or at least they say they have. Check out this article from the local paper.

My Suggestions:

Full Sail Pale Ale
Bay Pils


Cheers
Bagnol


----------



## Darren (11/8/05)

Crow ale


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (11/8/05)

bagnol said:


> There's a couple of blokes opening a brewpub in Warrnambool (South West Victoria). They have already tagged Southern Right Ale. Or at least they say they have. Check out this article from the local paper.
> 
> My Suggestions:
> 
> ...




Full Sail Pale Ale is taken as well. But if Pedro's beer ends up as good as any of the Full Sail beers I will be very happy.


----------



## TasChris (11/8/05)

If Southern Right Whale is gone there are always other whales
Humpback ale
Narwhal Ale
Blue Ale
even "Sperm Ale"
Couldn't help it. May take off in Sydney or Daylesford


----------



## Kai (11/8/05)

bagnol said:


> SteveSA said:
> 
> 
> > Kai said:
> ...



Bugger!


----------



## jimmyjack (11/8/05)

Sorry only new to posting but I couldnt help myself, great topic



Ohmygosh Pilsner (The best Pils ever)
Whale of a Tale Pale Ale (nice little marketing story behind it)
Eagle Globe and Anchor Light beer (Marines should only be allowed to drink light beer)
The Count of Flanders Wheat / Wit (seasonal (Antwerpen monarch in Belgium)
Peter Paul Rubens Wit (great flemish painter)
Pot hole Porter ( when you find yourslef in rut)


----------



## Andrew (11/8/05)

Hey Peter,

my 2-bobs worth...

Avoid anything with the word "Port" in it, you might be confused with the Port Dock Brewery...  
Think carefully about your wheat name, there will be two wheat beers coming out of the Barossa eventually (If you believe the papers). <_< 
Whales or Anchors? well it appears they have been done elsewhere.
Going with the fish? How about something to do with the magnificent King George?
eg King George Pale (KGP)
For the Oktoberfest,something with Hahn (as in Capt. Hahn, the Zebra, Hahndorf etc) would have been good except for that 'other' Hahn brewing at the moment!  
mmmm...King George Pale...can't wait to get my shirt  
Cheers!


----------



## Kai (11/8/05)

Andrew said:


> Going with the fish? How about something to do with the magnificent King George?
> eg King George Pale (KGP)



Maybe you could try to work a trout in there somewhere too, Pedro.


----------



## Darren (11/8/05)

Crow-Power ale? Something anyone feels a part of


----------



## Aarleks (11/8/05)

Hi Pedro (and hi everyone else :beer: ),

I'd keep it simple dude.

Gulf Pilsner
Gulf Oktoberfest (I think it's important to keep the oktober bit for marketing reasons)
Gulf Pale Ale
Drinks Like a Fish! (my beautiful and clever wife's suggestion for the Lite Beer  )
Gulf Whiting (for the Wit)

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## Mr Bond (11/8/05)

One suggestion for the mo........

You want nautical??.......How bout........Poseidens pilsener......


----------



## spog (13/8/05)

mmm. going with the fish idea there have been many suggestions(tongue in cheek) so why not break the mould,instead of going the traditional ,catchy, marketing, mega dollar way why not turn tradition on its head and go the aussie way?have a laugh. ( squid shit stout  could work, bloody good marketing angle i reckon. maybe,maybe not. but as you said being out of ideas,go for it....cheers spog........... :beerbang:


----------



## spog (13/8/05)

obtw,i could be in adelaide over xmas,and would love to cop a decko at the premises. maybe if there are any other hb,ers out there wanting to do the same we could organise a tour..oh please please please :beer:


----------



## Gulf Brewery (1/9/05)

Hi All

Thanks for everyones efforts on the names, hopefully I will have time to sort through them in the next two weeks.

Just when you though you knew what the logo was, it changes 

I can officially show you the logo now





The website theme will be updated as time permits to use the new logo.

Cheers
Peter

Edit: We may tidy this up a bit in places, but the general theme is now set


----------



## Aaron (1/9/05)

Well I have to say I like it. Looks kind of professional and stuff.

Nice one mate.


----------



## big d (1/9/05)

what :blink: 
a noose around the G  
bit premature pedro.hoping you will last long enough for my adelaide visit

cheers
big d h34r:


----------



## Doc (1/9/05)

Nice Pedro.

Hook, line and sinker :beer:

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Borret (1/9/05)

I'm sorry I have to be honest and say it's a bit too obscure and may lack impact on a bottle. Does it imply it's all hanging on a shoestring. 
But that's just me. I don't mean to be critical but it doesn't do it for me. Reminds me more of a foreshore seafood resturant or resort than a brewery.

All the best anyway Pedro. I look forward to hunting down your beers when available. 

Cheers

Borret


----------



## Jazman (1/9/05)

any way it whats in the bottle what counts and i reckon it be great from the beers i tried from pedro


----------



## Tim (2/9/05)

hmm, i may be a bit late with this.
how about some comical names. 
"Stiffler's Pale Ale"
if you are an American Pie fan


----------



## Darren (2/9/05)

Can you ditch the string? What does it mean?


----------



## MAH (2/9/05)

Not keen on the string either, but I do like the rest of the logo.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Ross (2/9/05)

MAH said:


> Not keen on the string either, but I do like the rest of the logo.
> 
> Cheers
> MAH
> [post="75103"][/post]​



Have to agree - thought the knot was a bee...

Hope all's going well Pedro...


----------



## Boots (2/9/05)

I figured that the G has a secret double life has a fishing hook, and the "string" was fishing line (?) - and to be honest, i much prefer it to the jumping fish.


----------



## PeterS (2/9/05)

Sorry Pedro. I also do not like the line approach. Somehow it does not advocate a brew or brewery even though it is nautical in nature.

:chug: 
PeterS....


----------



## roach (2/9/05)

Nice logo Pedro. Certainly gives connotations of something more refined than megaswill, with the style being more like a wine than beer label(tho brewery does give it away :blink: ). Need to stand out and be different in the marketplace to get the attention of your target market, and this looks to try and achieve that. 

But I agree that the knot/string looks out of place just hanging there.


----------



## PhilS (2/9/05)

hmmmm interesting.... G-string beer, must try it


----------



## NRB (6/9/05)

I also thought the string looked like a bee or fly. Otherwise it's a reasonable logo Peter.


----------



## Gulf Brewery (30/9/05)

Thanks everyone for the names. After much deliberation and butchering of names, the Gulf Brewery will use the following names

Fish Tale Pils
Humpback Pale
Cabin Boy halfwit
Squid Ship Stout (imagine ordering that one after you have had a few) or Sou'wester Stout

We will also use these names for limited release beers in the future
King George ......
Drinks Like a Fish

and of course, if we do a big beer, we will use
Full Gale 

Now we still have a problem naming two beers. The light (low alc) lager and the oktoberfest. While we liked the names around the Colonel William Light we may have trouble with them. Also, the Half Mast while a good name will be confusing with the Cabin Boy halfwit. The Oktoberfest may be marketed as a dark lager as the name Oktoberfest may be a bit confusing to the normal punter in Australia, so think nautical themes around dark beers.

So, put your thinking caps back on again to get an exclusive T-Shirt (they are so exclusive at the moment, they haven't been made yet/still). 


Cheers
Pedro


----------



## big d (30/9/05)

octopus fest beer
leatherjacket light

cheers
big d


----------



## Doc (30/9/05)

Here are my two suggestions.

Lantern Light (ie. dull glow)
Full Eclipse Dark Lager (ie full eclipse of the moon/sun)

Doc


----------



## scotsdalebrewery (30/9/05)

Some suggestions - 

Light Breeze
On Deck Octoberfest


----------



## GMK (30/9/05)

Cant wait for me free t-Shirt - going straight to the Pool Room - (ie Cabin Boy HalfWit)...No jokes now guys...

Ok - how about LightWind Lager...
and then you can have a DarkWindFestival Ale/Gale.. Might fit in well with the other names..esp the Full Gale when u do a big beer.

Or Half Anchor .... Or if i can build on BigD's idea...LifeJacket Light Lager
Doc's idea - Dark Moon Festival Ale.

Hope these help.


----------



## big d (30/9/05)

fish name.not sure if you can get them in sa but a long tom light.


----------



## Mr Bond (30/9/05)

Light beer" zephyr pale."

zephyr ( P ) Pronunciation Key (zfr)
n. 
The west wind.
A gentle breeze.

On a wind theme ,"Doldrums dark lager."

"Tempest dark"

Or a more playfull name "beaconflash" dark lager.

"rocky point"dark lager.

"squid ink dark lager"

Sou wester stout is a winner IMHO,rolls off the tounge and is catchy and memorable.

good luck sifting through this lot  

P.s if i win a t shirt I'll wear it to every major event in sa i can manage to get to :excl:


----------



## Barry (1/10/05)

Good Day

For the octerberfest;

Night Watch Dark Lager

Red Beard Lager (if it is more the Vienna colour)

Light Beer:

Ebb Tide Light

Lighthouse Light


----------



## nonicman (1/10/05)

For the Dark Lager, 
Storm Cloud Lager
Thunderhead Lager
or for a more naval theme
Sumpy (from "sump up the rump")
for the light
Sexton (drink this and you will still be able to navigate)


----------



## PostModern (1/10/05)

Eight Bells Lager - for the Oktoberfest (eight bells signifies end of a watch).
Kon Tiki Light?

And a late suggestion for the logo, maybe a proper nautical knot or at least fishing line knot rather than a bow would improve the look? The bow is a bit messy, imho.


----------



## Gulf Brewery (4/10/05)

PostModern said:


> Kon Tiki Light?



This wouldn't be related to you memories of a Contiki bus tour or swim through of Europe would it PoMo? :beer:  

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Gulf Brewery (25/2/06)

Well folks, things are finally happening. I hope to have the beer in a prominent Adelaide hotel within the next couple of weeks (I that in November too  ) I have had a few hold ups because of lack of time and other commitments. 

As part of naming the beers, I promised shirts to those that came up with the names. 

The first set of names that are going to use are 
Fish Tale Pils - PhilS (a close match)
Pilot's Light - no one
Humpback Pale - Barry
Cabin Boy halfwit - GMK
Sou'wester Stout - Brauluver 

Could those listed PM me with their address and shirt sizes please?

If I have got any of these names wrong, I am sure someone will let me know. 

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## PhilS (25/2/06)

WooHoo I'm stoked, thanks for the opportunity :super: 

Thanks very much Pedro. PM Sent


----------



## wee stu (25/2/06)

Can I get the Pilot's Light tee shirt, I don't think it will fit no one


----------



## bindi (25/2/06)

Wish I had not missed this one  my up coming brews have nautical themes also.
first one is "Coxswains Swill" the next "Pussers P#ss" and so on like" Midshipmans left leg" etc


----------



## Gulf Brewery (25/2/06)

wee stu said:


> Can I get the Pilot's Light tee shirt, I don't think it will fit no one
> [post="110954"][/post]​



And you keep telling me that you are not "no one", but wee_stu 

This one goes either to me or my marketing person - one of us thought that one up. 

Pedro


----------



## Mr Bond (25/2/06)

How COOL is that :excl: 

All the entries were good and I don't envy you having to choose.

Thanks for the t shirt,something rare and exclusive is a great gift.  

I've PM'd ya with my details .

Dave


----------



## tangent (25/2/06)

here's an idea Pedro.
maybe offer Gulf t-shirts to AHB members at cost and we can help you promote your beers.


----------



## jagerbrau (25/2/06)

god knows have asked in enought pubs just today if they have gulf on tap yet, im just going on aarons advice on tasting, but giving it a big sell to the managers. hope it fills the bill. even chated to foodies but only like in bottle most of the places that i have been.


----------



## GMK (25/2/06)

Thanks Pedro...

Will were my with Pride...

I think i need large to extra large - only to fit over my big......


Head... h34r: 

Seriously,
All the best with the venture and i am glad i helped in some way.
Is there any chane of a poster of "The Cabin Boy Half Wit" that i can frame and put up in my bar at home.

Would be sensational.

Thanks Again

Ken


----------



## wee stu (25/2/06)

Gulf Brewery said:


> wee stu said:
> 
> 
> > Can I get the Pilot's Light tee shirt, I don't think it will fit no one
> ...



I can meld into the crowd with the best of them for a free t shirt  

My gast is still flabbered that you didn't take my advice and call the whole thing _Wee Pedro's Brury_  

Get it on tap soon, mate, I am roaring to go  

awrabest, stu


----------



## Gulf Brewery (25/2/06)

I have started another thread in the Retail Shop section for those who want to buy some of the shirts.

Have a look at the Polo Shirts here.

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Darren (25/2/06)

Free one for tangent I hope 8). And me 8)
D


----------



## doglet (26/2/06)

Hi Pedro

Just be careful with one of your names - Sou'wester Stout. I was just going through a book called "The Complete Guide to New Zealand Beer" (planning a trip there in 2 weeks) and there is a beer called Sou'wester Stout from Dux De Lux Brewery.

Not sure about copyright or tradenames or anything but I won't tell if you don't! 

Cheers
Tim


----------



## Gulf Brewery (28/2/06)

Gulf Brewery said:


> The first set of names that are going to use are
> Fish Tale Pils - PhilS (a close match)
> Pilot's Light - no one
> Humpback Pale - Barry
> ...



Well folks, your polo shirts were posted today. If you have any trouble with sizes, please PM me. 

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Barry (2/3/06)

Good Day Pedro
Just received the shirt and I am wearing it now. Great shirt and I can't wait to wear it to the next beer related activity. Hope Humpback Pale is a great seller. 
Thanks again for a beaut shirt.


----------



## GMK (2/3/06)

Just got my shirt in the mail today...

Fantastic...

Cant wait for the "Cabin Boy 1/2 Wit" Poster to put up in the bar.
And to find a place that sells so i can try some..


----------



## PhilS (3/3/06)

Mine arrived safe & sound today.

These are very nice polo shirts & the design looks great.

Many thanks again Pete


----------



## Mr Bond (3/3/06)

Ditto,Got mine today  

Thanks very much Pedro.


----------

